# Husum - the grey pearl of northern Germany



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

everybody is talking about touring Mosel and Rhine area , well there are other beautifull sites in Germany  

an example is the northermost part of Germany , the Schleswig-Holstein county. At the coast of the northsea you`ll find the old fishery town of husum

http://www.husum-tourismus.de/prospektbestellung.html?&L=1

this link is in english and offering vast information ( plus pdf-brochure)
about land and folks 

on 24/25th march 2012 the annual flower festival is attracting
many visitors

have fun
Jan


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you for that link Jan, we are heading for there in May. Any more hints for places to see?
Jan


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

well , suggest the Dagebull area ( sealions station...) ,

http://www.dagebuell-online.de/

Glucksburg Castle close to Flensburg

http://www.schloss-gluecksburg.de/home-en.html

Schleswig town , Gottorf castle ( musuem)

http://www.schloss-gottorf.de/

only to mention few sites

have fun
Jan


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We like this area and have stopped at Dagebuel etc. Not been to Husum though.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Looking forward to spending a few weeks wandering round the area. Although we've lived in various places in Germany never got up to the Baltic coast and it was before reunification so wouldn't have got to some of it! 
Going to visit Herford and Celle on the way up and call in at Berlin on the way home - a places we lived.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Nethernut said:


> Looking forward to spending a few weeks wandering round the area. Although we've lived in various places in Germany never got up to the Baltic coast and it was before reunification so wouldn't have got to some of it!
> Going to visit Herford and Celle on the way up and call in at Berlin on the way home - a places we lived.


I did two tours in Celle!

As said there are many towns and villages worth visiting towards the coast. One of our favourite areas is along the river Eider and the town of Tonning :wink:


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

EJB said:


> I did two tours in Celle!
> 
> As said there are many towns and villages worth visiting towards the coast. One of our favourite areas is along the river Eider and the town of Tonning :wink:


My husband was attached to 94 Locating, although I think I spent more time there as he was away a lot of time on Op Banner. We were only there for about a year. Lovely town.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

"Block 14" is now the council offices and Rathouse!!!!




Click to enlarge :wink:


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the photos, made my OH's day - he worked on the 3rd floor to the left of the entrance!
Although we didn't live there very long can still remember the street!
Jan


----------

